# this might be a good kit for modelers



## alex1485 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm not a modeler, have the patience but not the motivation/skills.

http://www.supercar1.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=4589

found that today.


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

Sept 28th. Not sure I can wait that long. Thanks Alex for the heads up.


----------



## aric (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh yeah, I'll be buying that.:thumbsup:


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Not a huge fan but the way they have it set-up and the "cool" factor will probably get one in this house.
Chris


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Nov 25, 1998)

superduty455 said:


> Not a huge fan but the way they have it set-up and the "cool" factor will probably get one in this house.
> Chris


If you're not a huge fan then maybe this would be more interesting. 

BTW, does anyone know if that kit has been released?


----------



## alex1485 (Feb 13, 2009)

it says september on the site.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I love the Lil Red Wagon!!! Sweet!!!! I want one as well


----------

